# Braided line for surf



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey, I'm new to surf fishing (goin for first time first of September). And I am wondering what the best braided line for surf fishing is? What do you recommend? Or is mono or flouro better option? Gonna have one rod with a double drop rig and one with a fish finder rig...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Mono is a better option for rigs that are for bottom fishing in the surf. The bow in your line may have the line laying on the bottom. The wave action will be abrading your line like sand paper. Braided line does not stand up to this as well as Mono. Then I make my dropper rigs out of Flouro. 15-30lb depending on what I am targeting.

For my lighter rods that I will be casting and retrieving artificials in the surf, I use 30lb braid with a 6ft flouro leader. That way I have some line capacity in case I hook a jack or something that will run.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Depends on the rod and reel, but I typically use 20lb braid with a 10-20lb flouro leader.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use mono on most if my bait rigs, but I use 15lb braid on my spinners for throwing artificials. The only exception is on my heavy popping rod which has 40lb braid.


----------



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, guys!


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Another Question Along That Line*

Guys,
I am like the previous poster, not new to surf fishing but always trying to better my skills. Headed your way late September and will be surf fishing the Destin area. 

Last year I bought a spool of 20 lb flourocarbon, bright/light green in color after reading several articles about being able to see it more easily (me that is, not the fish). According to what I read, the line is supposed to be invisible to the fish. Any comments one way or the other on that subject???

Also have seen red braid, green braid so your comments and suggestions would be welcomed. I have most of the stuff in the box including Gotchas, Mirror Spoons, Pompano jigs, etc. (** NO Matrix Shad yet, I'm scared to buy one because of PFF and jesters here. I'll throw whatever it takes to catch em, not proud. Hopefully will get into some beach cruising Reds, Pompanos, Blues, etc.

Thanks guys,
Frank From Tennessee
Pedal down and southwards beach bound here shortly!


----------



## BackwoodsMS (Jul 22, 2015)

When I started surf fishing, I fished double drop rigs off of a "timber" colored braid, simply because that's what my catfish rod had on it at the time. Having fished it side by side with mono and flouro, the fish sure don't seem to mind. Since then, I got a purpose built surf rig for chunking live bait. I am thinking about swapping out the hi-viz mono that's on it for aqua colored braid. I use braid on my artificial lure rods and just tend to prefer it's performance overall. I haven't seen any evidence of my braid getting battered in the sand to any extent that overshadows the line memory and abrasions that I have dealt with on the reel running mono. I run premium lines, regardless of the style.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Line Preference*

Good call Backwoods,
I will have a 9' rod with a 4000 class Shimano reel and will fish it with artificial lures in closer to shore. Also have a heavy 12' rod with an Okuma (yes, I know it's cheap but I cannot justify spending a couple hundred bills) 6000 class for chunking it on out there past the troughs, likely with cut bait or live cigar minnows for some bigger jaws unless you can suggest a better idea. Also have a 7.5' foot as a spare for just in case.

Thanks for your comments/suggestions Mississippi Backwoods, much appreciated.


----------



## BackwoodsMS (Jul 22, 2015)

TN-Trout Head said:


> Good call Backwoods,
> I will have a 9' rod with a 4000 class Shimano reel and will fish it with artificial lures in closer to shore. Also have a heavy 12' rod with an Okuma (yes, I know it's cheap but I cannot justify spending a couple hundred bills) 6000 class for chunking it on out there past the troughs, likely with cut bait or live cigar minnows for some bigger jaws unless you can suggest a better idea. Also have a 7.5' foot as a spare for just in case.
> 
> Thanks for your comments/suggestions Mississippi Backwoods, much appreciated.


Unless the 9ft. rod is Medium, or Medium Light, it might be a bit much for artificials. If the 7.5 is rated lighter, definitely give that a try. You will like it better. It seems that everyone in this type of fishing has to go through the trial period to learn that bigger isn't usually better.

I own several pieces of Okuma gear and have nothing against the better items. It's not always about price with their lines. Some things are ok, some are great, and some are garbage. I would put the Tundra line of rods in the garbage category, but the longitudes aren't bad for the price. I have nothing but positive things to say about the reels, as long as you aren't comparing them to reels that are three times the price.

I am about to buy an Okuma 9'6" ML SST for throwing artificials and will probably mate it with a Trio High Speed. It's a steelhead rod, but I have heard great feedback from others using steelhead rods for artificials in our region.

As for the braid, I personally like it in the surf. When I get a fish on and have several other rods out (or others fishing near by), I like to be able to confidently and directly drag the fish in without having to worry about it getting caught up in a nearby line. I wouldn't be as confident with a weaker mono in the same diameter.

The downside is that if you want to do double-duty with your rigs on any of the local piers, you will get the stink eye. When lines get twisted on the pier, and they will, you will end up cutting off other people's lines.

Other than that, you seem to be well on your way. I need to get up your way and get back on the trout.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Backwoods - Surf Line Preferences*

Great call Backwoods,
You have pretty much confirmed what I thought already. I have several Shimano reels and have always been a favorite them. The Okuma is really not a bad reel for the "money" and yes, the Tundra rod is a piece of junk. I bought it just looking for a big rod and that's exactly what I got, a big rod. Probably could have done better cutting an oak tree and putting some ferrules on it!

I appreciate the feedback and will learn from your comments. 

Yep, get on up here and I'll put you on some trout. There are about 4-5 great streams within 2 hours from Chattanooga, either east Tennessee or Middle Tennessee. Looking forward to heading southbound soon and getting my annual "salt fix".

Take care, thanks again.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

15 to 20 lb braid with 20 lb fluoro drop leader. Fins XS is the best performing braid I have tried so far. I have tried Fins XS, Power Pro, Power Pro Super Slick, Suffix 832, Diamond Braid, and Jerry Brown.


----------

